

FunBrush – interactive toothbrush for kids - xendo
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/789023900/funbrush-because-childs-smile-is-the-most-importan

======
anonfunction
This is a great idea, I really hope it takes off. Ordering one for my little
brother.

